# Day Trading the SPI for a living



## MONEYKING (20 July 2009)

I am trading the SPI and would like to hear from other traders how they approach the SPI.Attached is mytrading charts daily buys and sells.I would like to talk to traders before and during the trading day and there views of themarkets.I would like to chat on skype i have a cam we can chat live.Charts -20/07/09::swear:


----------

